# Need help - How to fill up the cells automatically



## Cakz Primz (Dec 23, 2022)

Dear all,

I need to know when an employee start on board and when he/her is resigned. Within the period, there is time when employee take annual leave.
It's hard for me to explain, but I hope this picture could give you a better understanding:

Row # 1: Employee on board on Aug 21, and still with us until Feb 22
Row # 2: Employee on board on Jan 21, and leave on Jun 21 and leave on Oct 21, and resigned on Jan 22





And how to fill up the cells into this picture:
Row # 2: Employee on board on Jan 21, and leave on Jun 21 and leave on Oct 21, and resigned on Jan 22
But still, he stay with the company from Jan 21 until Jan 22




Below is the XL2bb:
Book3ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAAABAC1Referrence:Cells to fill up2Jan 21Feb 21Mar 21Apr 21May 21Jun 21Jul 21Aug 21Sep 21Oct 21Nov 21Dec 21Jan 22Feb 22Jan 21Feb 21Mar 21Apr 21May 21Jun 21Jul 21Aug 21Sep 21Oct 21Nov 21Dec 21Jan 22Feb 223-------1111111-------1111111411111-111-111-11111111111-51-111-------11111111611111111111111111111111111117-1111-------1-111118910Cells to fill up11Jan 21Feb 21Mar 21Apr 21May 21Jun 21Jul 21Aug 21Sep 21Oct 21Nov 21Dec 21Jan 22Feb 2212-------1111111131111111111111-1411111111111111151111111111111116-11111111111117Sheet1Cells with Conditional FormattingCellConditionCell FormatStop If TrueAB7:AC7Cell Value>0textNOAB7:AC7Cell Value>0textNOAB7:AC7Cell Value>0textNOP3:AA3,AB3:AC7,P6:AA6,V4:X4,Z4:AA4,P4:T4,P7:T7,P5,R5:T5Cell Value>0textNOL7:N7Cell Value>0textNOM7:N7Cell Value>0textNOM7:N7Cell Value>0textNOI7:K7Cell Value>0textNOA3:H7,I3:L6,M3:N7Cell Value>0textNOAB16:AC16Cell Value>0textNOAB16:AC16Cell Value>0textNOAB16:AC16Cell Value>0textNOP12:AA12,AB12:AC16,P15:AA15,V13:X13,Z13:AA13,P13:T13,P16:T16,P14,R14:T14Cell Value>0textNO

Thanks so much in advance. 
Prima - Indonesia


----------



## HongRu (Dec 24, 2022)

try.

Step1. Select B3:N7  (without Column A)
Step2. Press Ctrl+H to replace 0 with nothing to make cells with 0 value to become blank.
Step3. Press Ctrl+G => Alt+S => K to select blank cells.
Step4. Put the formula below in the cell B3, and press Ctrl+Enter instead of Enter to let all blank cells have the formula.
Done.

```
=IF(A3=1,1,0)
```


----------



## Cakz Primz (Jan 1, 2023)

HongRu said:


> try.
> 
> Step1. Select B3:N7  (without Column A)
> Step2. Press Ctrl+H to replace 0 with nothing to make cells with 0 value to become blank.
> ...


Dear HongRu,

Thank you so much for your kind assistance and help. 
It works. 
Problem solved!

Thank you for everything

Best regards,
Prima - Indonesia


----------



## HongRu (Jan 1, 2023)

Cakz Primz said:


> Dear HongRu,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind assistance and help.
> It works.
> ...


Glad to help.


----------

